
Rich Man, Poor Man - prakash
http://www.dowtheoryletters.com/DTLOL.nsf/htmlmedia/body_rich_man__poor_man.html
======
cperciva
Where does the author find securities guaranteed to provide a 10% after-tax
annual return for the next 47 years? I'm sure there must be some out there
somewhere... after all, his entire model depends on such securities existing.

In all seriousness, compounding is great... IF you can reliably get good
returns. These days, after taxes and inflation, you have to be very lucky to
get 5%, never mind 10%.

~~~
lionhearted
Yeah, I was going to give the author a hard time, but the fundamental ideas
aren't bad. Considering most people without training invest like drunken
cowboy fighter pilots riding a skateboard backwards down a hill, being told to
be ultra-conservative might push them from "totally asinine" to "moderately
asinine" and thus is a good thing.

Index funds are probably the easiest way to stock your IRA these days. If you
have larger money, real estate probably offers more flexibility with tax
deductions on interest and 1031 exchange to defer capital gains from selling
if you buy more property. But I'm not an ultra-savvy investor myself, and my
IRA got obliterated with everyone else's last year. I reckon I'll sit on it
for some decades and it'll be okay again.

------
Allocator2008
Dude you should be Treasury Secretary. Good stuff.

